# Blogging and Forums



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello, I'm not sure how to get this going, but if anybody can I'd love some help, tips, and pointers on how to start and what to do for Blogs and using Forums. I've looked through gaming ones before but after so long i still don't know how to use or create them. I really only know the "Bump" aspect  

This here really is me testing out how to make a blog, if i am doing it right even.

Much thanks, and any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

To save for myself later 

A title is placed below your name when you make posts. Your title changes based on the amount of posts that you make.

Ghost 0-9 Posts
Zombie (after 10 posts)
Vampire (after 25 Posts)
Werewolf (after 50 Posts
Crypt Keeper (after 100 Posts
The Great Pumpkin (after 150 Posts)
* Custom Title / Member's Choice * (after 500 posts)



*After 500 posts you can choose your own title:
Go into your User Control Panel
Then "Edit Profile"
Then enter your "Custom User


----------



## WeeLittleWitch (Aug 21, 2014)

I wasn't sure I was going to write any blog posts, but 
I don't think I want to be a "ghost" forever! Thanks for this!


----------

